# Roller tip rockers and valve covers



## tjs72goat (Jul 20, 2017)

My engine rebuild included roller tip rocker arms. Now my stock chrome valve covers are too short. I assume many of you have run into this. I called Ames and they said they sell spacers for the valve covers. I was hoping they had taller covers. Not. What have others done? I also wonder what this does for my accessories. Like my brackets for AC. They have to reach over the top to mount on the intake studs. It seems I am going to be modifying as I go.


----------



## bigD (Jul 21, 2016)

You can probably gain the clearance you need with some combination of thicker VC gaskets, and/or shorter nuts, and/or shorter studs.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

What brand? I've adjusted valve train with the stamped steel Comp roller tips, they fit under stock '67-early '72 style valve covers with thick black rubber steel core valve cover gaskets. If your '72 was built late in the model year, the valve covers should have the spot welded in baffles, that's most likely where the rockers are rubbing. Can always convert to earlier style '67-72 valve covers that are smooth inside. As far as valve cover spacers go, that's not an easy option, the Y shaped rear AC brace would not clear the top of the passenger side valve cover.


----------



## tjs72goat (Jul 20, 2017)

PRW rolller tip rockers (1.52) from Butler. Lunati voodoo cam. The valve covers are smooth inside. It looks like I need about .300 to clear. Someone mentioned Edelbrock 7590 gaskets which are 5/16". That would be a close fit. I have a spare engine from a '73 with the AC brackets on it. It looks like there isn't even 1/4" between bracket and top of that valve cover. That worries me with this '72. I want this AC on the car.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the world of aftermarket parts. Change just one thing, and more often than not you'll wind up being forced into modifying everything else that's within 2 feet of it. I'm running stock valve covers on my car, along with full roller rockers AND stud girdles, but I have to also use 1" tall spacers and fat gaskets to get them to clear. There's no way I'd be able to use the stock factory A/C compressor bracket unless I modified it too, if even then. Just take your time, don't rush - and consider your options. Don't be afraid to get creative.

Bear


----------



## tjs72goat (Jul 20, 2017)

I figured I'd end up machining something special to make this work. Luckily, I'm a machinist and have the resources to make it work.


----------

